
Uber has been built directly into Google Maps - randomerr
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/01/uber-has-been-built-directly-into-google-maps/
======
gumby
Apple Maps already has this feature (you can plug in Open table etc as well).
Assuming people still use Apple Maps :-) -- actually I do which is why I know
this feature is available.

I had assumed android google maps had this support already and that iOS was
behind the time. Not to insult one platform or the other (I'm an iOS user
myself) but just you'd think Google would favor their own platform.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Apple Maps is great. Most people seem to assume it's still terrible -- it
certainly was at launch time -- but I much prefer it to Google Maps now. As a
iPhone app, it's snappier than Google, and I find it renders more legible
maps.

------
parent5446
Direct link to Google's post: [https://blog.google/products/maps/new-year-new-
look-ride-ser...](https://blog.google/products/maps/new-year-new-look-ride-
services-mode-gets-update/)

------
ack
Now if only they could default to my primary means of transportation (cycling)
when I search for a location.

------
pimlottc
Hmm, I guess this means I should hold off on updating so I can still price
compare with Lyft.

~~~
parent5446
It still lets you see the Lyft price in the app.

------
stuaxo
Are they going to include other local services?

